# Peptide sites that accept paypal?



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I need to order some peptides but I need to be able to pay with paypal?

Anybody recommend a decent site?


----------



## diddler (Nov 12, 2011)

I had a similar problem. In the end i just ended up sorting internet banking out. I emailed DRS labs about paypal and they said due to the nature of the stuff they sell, they won't do paypal.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.eupeptides.net/store/

http://www.labpe.com/igf1-products-c-70.html?zenid=93b77a8c611ee735d835c0a5debefb8a

http://www.peptidesuk.co.uk/

Few I've bookmarked,but not used yet


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

I have 11 vials of uspeptidesupply Mod-grf left on ebay. Check my feedback.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130683635404?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ReRaise said:


> I have 11 vials of uspeptidesupply Mod-grf left on ebay. Check my feedback.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130683635404?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


What site ate they from mate?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> What site ate they from mate?


Us peptide supply didn't give it away? Lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

m575 said:


> Us peptide supply didn't give it away? Lol


I should of clicked the link clearly! Lol

What a dumbass!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> I should of clicked the link clearly! Lol
> 
> What a dumbass!


he said in his post Where they were from. No need to click the link :lol:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

xpower said:


> http://www.eupeptides.net/store/
> 
> http://www.labpe.com/igf1-products-c-70.html?zenid=93b77a8c611ee735d835c0a5debefb8a
> 
> ...


Just placed an order with the last one in your list (peptides uk)

Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

http://www.peptidesuk.co.uk/

VERY VERY good customer service and good value for money too.

I'm on my second order...


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

cikko said:


> http://www.peptidesuk.co.uk/
> 
> VERY VERY good customer service and good value for money too.
> 
> I'm on my second order...


They're Mod GRF is really good price.


----------



## vigdor (Jun 27, 2011)

Too bad they have so little choice.

Are their products good?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I've paid via PayPal on propeptides before, but only when they wouldn't accept MasterCard. I don't remember why tey couldn't, as they had before on a previous order, but they let me pay using PayPal.


----------

